# adjusting driver



## dbintegrity (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey guys and gals,
I'm new to the forum, but I'm sure I love golf as much as you all do !! I just purchased a new driver... a Callaway XR and I've got a question related to the adjustments.... do I follow the instructions as they are written, or is it opposite for me being left handed? I also have a Titleist 913D3 and I've struggled with understanding the adjustments and am wondering if it because it would be opposite for me being lefty?
Thanks in advance !
Dan


----------

